
WiFi232 – An Internet Hayes Modem for Your Retro Computer - doener
http://biosrhythm.com/?page_id=1453
======
egwynn
For those who are curious, the wifi board depicted in this project is the
venerable ESP8266. It’s really been a hardware tinkerer’s dream to be able to
add such a capable wifi radio to projects for so cheap ($2 on aliexpress if
you don’t mind waiting 6 weeks for it to ship from China).

------
christogreeff
LGR had a video on these recently.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsS0E4G310Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsS0E4G310Y)

EDIT: I see it's listed in the article discussions also.

~~~
lathiat
Came to post this, Lazy Game Reviews is awesome <3

------
mechagodzilla
I got one of these for my kaypro 2'84, and it was simple to get working. I use
it to transfer files from my modern laptop over the network via Kermit at a
blistering 19.2kbaud

------
amiga-workbench
This looks handy, I've got a 3COM Etherlink III and mbrutmans TCP stack in my
IBM PC but it rules out a lot of older software that doesn't know anything
other than a modem.

------
doener
"Sorry, sold out at the moment but I’m busy making more for you!"

~~~
madengr
I've missed out on two sales since I wasn't checking twitter every hour. They
sell out fast.

------
rootsudo
This has so much malicious capabilities now for legacy hardware. It's perfect.

